# 

## Redakcja

Uwaga ponowie Forumowicze! 
Tyle jest na forum Pań, którym chcielibyśmy okazać sympatię, szacunek, podziw dla ich dzielności, a może po prostu radość, że są. Jest okazja! Niech kto chce, złoży w tym miejscu życzenia najpiękniej jak umie. Do adresatek najciekawszych wypowiedzi (w życzeniach musi się pojawić ich nick) Redakcja wyśle upominek. 
A więc: Forumowicze składają życzenia, Forumowiczki otrzymują nagrodę.

----------


## pyrka

Upominek dla Pana?

----------


## jolana

ciekawie się zapowiada   :Wink2:

----------


## Teska

Kobietki  upominek dla adresatki zyczen   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

Wszystkim Paniom - forumowiczkom 
najszczersze życzenia z okazji Dnia Kobiet 


brzoza

----------


## Kasiorek

gozdzik czy rajstopy  :Wink2:  za pokwitowaniem

----------


## mik99

*Dla wszystkich Naszych Wspaniałych:*
a) Żon, Mam i Kochanek;
b) Sióstr i Córek;
c) Przyjaciółek;
d) Koleżanek;

----------

> Upominek dla Pana?


*pyrka...*
czego  Ci zyczyc ? ja Ty wszystko chyba  masz?   :Lol: 
(ale pewno prezentu od Muratora nie masz ?)   :Wink2: 
no to Ci zycze,... żebyś dostała ...  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

brzoza

----------


## Gierga

będzie się działo .......no Panowie pokażcie na co Was stać   :Lol:

----------


## ori_noko

Może jako nagroda kielnia w ....kwiatki  :Wink2:  ?

----------


## sara

> Redakcja wyśle upominek.


Ciekawe co...  :Roll:

----------

oj ... coś panowie nie spieszą się z życzeniami ....

najserdeczniejsze życzenia dla pań lubiacych wiersze 
AgnesK,miła, chmurka, Joskul, EDZIA, emems,Mamona Lisa, Sarenka, skorpionka , ziaba
 i Ewuni (czytajacej ten watek bardzo wczesnie rano ....  :big grin: ) 
i  pięknych dziewczyn grupy podkarpackiej
Aniki, AnetyS, Baru, Reni, tampiko, tatanki26, 
nieobecnych (chwilowo)Alanty i agnichy1704
wesołków dziuby i yemiołki 
aktywnej Teski 
i sympatycznej Luśki
nawet jak nie dostaniecie prezentów ... usmiechnijcie sie ...

miłe Panie - wszystkiego naj ... a najwiecej usmiechu  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

brzoza

----------


## McLim

W marcu 1975 roku redakcja 'Przekroju' proponowała, by "zamiast Kwiatka dla Ewy, który w Dniu Kobiet jest najbardziej szablonowym prezentem", panowie wypełnili deklarację:

"Ja, niżej podpisany, z okazji Dnia Kobiet zobowiązuję się: 

- Podać żonie w tym dniu śniadanie do łóżka
- Wytrzepać dywan 
- Nie mieć w najbliższym roku trzydniówki 
- Wychodzić z dzieckiem na spacer i pchać wózek 
- Wynosić śmieci 
- Nie czytać przy jedzeniu 
- Samemu sobie słać łóżko 
- Przynajmniej raz na tydzień wyfroterować podłogę 
- Przyjąć całkowicie na siebie przywilej chodzenia do piwnicy 
- Zająć się od czasu do czasu myciem okien 
- Zamiatać mieszkanie 
- Obierać ziemniaki"

Spośród tych czynności trzeba było zresztą wybrać tylko trzy, i to najłatwiejsze do wykonania  :wink: 

Zgodnie ze znanym powiedzeniem, bodaj Leca, "dzień miały kobiety - cały rok mężczyzna". Nawet ta chwilowa zamiana ról podszyta była ironią. W końcu już nazajutrz był 9 marca, zwykły dzień pracy, nauki i zadań domowych. Jak kraj długi i szeroki rozlegało się głośne poklepywanie kobiet - przy czym władza klepała po ramieniu ("dobrze, dobrze, doceniamy"). Takie miejsce wyznaczano kobiecie w PRL: gdzieś między namaszczonym dekretem państwa a "naturalną" sympatią kolegów i innych panów w okolicy

PS. Powyższy tekst znaleziony na stronach Gazety

McLim

----------


## RYSZARD

Serdeczne pozdrowienia dla wszystkich Pan. A szczególne należą się dla  Reni, została okrutnie potraktowana przez jakiegoś smutnego “gościa” , i mimo to potrafiła odpowiedzieć z wielką klasą. Wszystkiego najlepszego.  Wkleił bym bukiet pięknych kwiatów ale nie potrafię.

----------


## stóweczka

A mój mąż właśnie wyjechał na 2 tyg . Będziemy sobie musiały zrobić same Dzień Kobiet i same składać sobie życzenia. A jest nas w domu trzy. Co prawda ta najmłodsza jeszcze niewiele mówi , ale życzeń od mamy wysłucha. 
Życzę wszystkim Paniom, aby były prawdziwymi kobietami  :Wink2:

----------


## stóweczka

A mój mąż właśnie wyjechał na 2 tyg . Będziemy sobie musiały zrobić same Dzień Kobiet i same składać sobie życzenia. A jest nas w domu trzy. Co prawda ta najmłodsza jeszcze niewiele mówi , ale życzeń od mamy wysłucha. 
Życzę wszystkim Paniom, aby były prawdziwymi kobietami  :Wink2:

----------


## stóweczka

A mój mąż właśnie wyjechał na 2 tyg . Będziemy sobie musiały zrobić same Dzień Kobiet i same składać sobie życzenia. A jest nas w domu trzy. Co prawda ta najmłodsza jeszcze niewiele mówi , ale życzeń od mamy wysłucha. 
Życzę wszystkim Paniom, aby były prawdziwymi kobietami  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Oj, Redakcja chce rzeczy niemożliwej prawie do wykonania. 
Na forum zarejestrowanych jest ponad 8000 użytkowników z czego PONAD POŁOWA to kobiety. 
Spróbuję:  :smile:  
A - Aniom, Agnieszkom ...
B - Barbarom, Beatom, ...
C - Celinom, Czesławom ...
D - Dorotom, Dominikom ...
E - Edziom, Ewom...
F - Franciszkom, Felicjom...
G - Grażynom, Genowefom
H - Halinom, Henrykom...
I - Iwonom, Irenom...
J - Jadwigom, Justynom
K - Krystynom, Katarzynom...
L - Leokadiom, Lidiom...
Ł - Łucjom, ...
M - Małgorzatom, Mariom
N - Nataliom, Nadziejom
O - Olimpiom, Otyliom
P - Paulinom, Pelagiom...
R - Renatom, ...
S - Stanisławom, ...
T - Teresom, Teodozjom...
U - Urszulom, ...
W - Wiesławom, Weronikom
X - Xymenom, ...
Y - ??????????
Z - Zuzannom, Zenobiom...
I wszystkim niewymienionym Forumowiczkom szybkiego zamieszkania we włanym domu.
Nie chcę żadnej z Was wyróżniać nickiem, Bo wszystkie musiałbym wymienić, a przy tej liczbie o pomyłkę nie trudno bo pamięć już nie ta   :smile:

----------


## mik99

:Wink2:

----------


## mik99

*I tradycyjnie, ale czy nie piękniej?*


*FORUMOWICZKI dla WAS*

----------


## sanipro

Dobro pożałować

----------


## agiszonek

Serdeczne pozdrowienia dla Kobiet Budujących oraz gratulacje dla tych, które wybudowały 
przesyła
Agiszonek ;o)

----------


## tampiko

*Mik99 !* Dziekujemy- na to czekałam.  Bez tego nie może być Swięta Kobiet. Dobrze ,ze otrzymałyśmy rano   :Lol:  bo pod wieczór facet idący na bani z tulipanem, któremu "łeb wisi" wygląda żałośnie.

Zapraszam na
 .
I zaczyna się WIEEEEEELKIE Święto   :Wink2:

----------


## Szdom

Najcieplejsze życzenia w ten chłodny, śniegowy poranek. Niech słoneczko świeci wszystkim forumowiczkom, a w szczególności bywalczyniom KK   :Lol:

----------


## ponury63

Dziś *Wam* życzę, miłe *Panie*:
niech się życie lżejsze stanie !
niechaj *Wasi* oblubieńcy
dziś w mydlinach zmoczą ręce
obiad sami ugotują,
popiorą i poprasują...
Dzieci wezmą na spacerek,
kupią mleko, chlebek, serek,
i ze sklepu kilogramów
zniosą - cóż to jest dla panów...
a *Wy*... przed TiVi z gazetką
nie zmęczone nawet ździebko...
Potem, wziąwszy *Was* na ręce
w mig zaniosą ku łazience
i - włożywszy w wanny niecki
ślicznie *Wam* umyją plecki...
i zaniosą do alkowy..
(hmm... rytuał całkiem nowy...)
a gdzy zetkną się dwa ciała
by ich... głowa nie bolała...
niechaj *Wam*, o miłe *Panie*
już na zawsze tak zostanie !

A w podarkach... miałbym ja
prośbę o prezent dla *AgnesK*  :big grin: 

Co ja będę długo gadał...
W Dzień Kobiet aż nie wypada !
Bądźcie zdrowe, miłe *Panie* !!!
pozostaję z poważaniem.
No, i do tych wszystkich życzeń
jeszcze czuły cmok... w policzek...

----------


## ma

Ponury, to jest tak sliczne i nierealne, ze nabiera cech prawdziwosci  :smile: 
Baaaardzo dziekuje osobiscie   :Lol:

----------


## czupurek

nasi forumowi Panowie stanęli na wysokości zadania   :big tongue:  
piękne fotki i życzenia, dla budowlanych kobitek  :big tongue:  
jak miło   :big tongue:

----------


## Wiesiek.43

Jutto   :Lol:  
wiem ile znaczy dla Ciebie wlasny dom. Z Okazji Święta Kobiet życzę Ci by Twoje marzenie się spełniło, byś miała dość siły i odwagi by wybudować dom.
i przestań wreszcie podczytywać to forum w pracy    :Lol:  
Wszystkim paniom zyczę solidnych wykonawców, prostych ścian i pieknej pogody do realizacji marzeń   :Lol:

----------


## dm

Ach, jakże miło chociaż pooglądać te cudowne bukieciki.
Dzięki

----------


## ponury63

:big grin:  A proszę !!!  :big grin: 
Bukiecików dzisiaj dostatek !!!  :big grin: 

 


 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 


Niech Ci, sympatyczna *Ma* 
dziś radości trochę da
dzień dzisiejszy... kwiatów w bród
uczuć takich, że sam miód !!!  :big grin:

----------


## zdzichu

*Nie to, że się narzucam, ale ...........*




*Już 8 Marca  !!!!!!!!*

Czas pomyśleć o  ....................

fundamentach !

Z najlepszymi życzeniami dla pięknych forumowiczek.

Zdzichu

----------


## ma

Ponury! Przerastasz samego siebie  :smile:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:   dzieki wielkie!
Zycze Ci, zeby Ci nie zabraklo energii i zebys dlugo mogl nam, kobietom, dobrze zyczyc   :smile:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Cezarr

I ja coś dodam:
Za to, że z nami są, że budują;
Za to, że krzyczą i wymachują;.
Za to, że wyglądają pięknie, 
że aż z zachwytu mało nie pęknę;
Za to, że czasem z wałkiem do ciasta
Czekają w drzwiach wołając basta;
Za to, że z jedną z Was w zachwycie, 
Za rękę mogę przejść przez życie.
Za to, że jasno sprawy stawia 
do wielu szaleństw mnie namawia.
Dzięki Wam każdy z nas jest bogaty, 
więc ślę Wam budowlane kwiaty.
I na uwadze radzę to mieć, 
Że każda baba to słaba płeć.
Pozdrowionka

----------


## ma

Ave Cezarr!

----------


## Cezarr

ma -dziekuję za uznanie.Jeśli jestes kobietą to najlepszego!
P.S.Kopernik także była kobietą!

----------


## ma

jestem kobieta bez wzgledu na Kopernika   :Lol:   :wink:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :wink:   :Lol:

----------


## sąsiad



----------


## Honorata

sąsiad-akurat na forum budowlanym życzenia dla nas bardzo na czasie, ile to z nas lata z kielnią, poziomicą, pustakami, styropianem, folią etc, etc...  :big tongue:  
Dziękuję za życzenia wszystkim Panom na forum!!!

----------


## Szadam

Trudno byc oryginalnym po moich poprzednikach, ale 

Życzę wszystkim _forumowiczkom_ spełnienia marzeń o własnym domu.
Życzę przeprowadzki
Pięknego, pachnącego ogrodu
Miłych sąsiadów

Adam

----------


## Cezarr

Aby spełnić wymogi konkursu drobna korekta:
Za to, że z nami są, że budują;
Za to, że krzyczą i wymachują;.
Za to, że wyglądają pięknie, 
że aż z zachwytu mało nie pęknę;
Za to, że czasem z wałkiem do ciasta
Czekają w drzwiach wołając basta;
Za to, że z jedną z Was w zachwycie, 
Za rękę mogę przejść przez życie.
Za to, że jasno sprawy stawia 
do wielu szaleństw mnie namawia.
Dzięki Wam każdy z nas jest bogaty, 
więc ślę Wam budowlane kwiaty.

Tak duży bukiet jak tylko się da
posyłam "Kleo", "Palmie" i "Ma"

I na uwadze radzę to mieć, 
Że każda baba to słaba płeć.
pa

----------


## nowaczka

Jak miło jest czytać to forum.  :Lol:  
Dziękuję i ja.  :Lol:

----------


## minuszka

Jestem pod wrażeniem. Dziękuje za życzenia   :Lol:

----------


## Kasiorek

I ja ślicznie dziękuję za życzenia  :big grin:  
pomyśleć że niektórzy chcieli zlikwidować ten dzień

----------


## groszek 3

*Wszystkim odważnym i męskim męźczyznom ... Dziękuję za życzenia!
Tomek 1950 - jest i moje imię....dziękuje.*
 :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam[/b]

----------


## ma

> Jak miło jest czytać to forum.  
> Dziękuję i ja.


Mysle, ze wszyscy calej Redakcji dziekujemy za ten konkurs, za Forum, a wszystkim Paniom z Redakcji Muratora zayczymy "sto lat!" na Dzien Kobiet, nawet jesli mowia, ze nie obchodza albo, ze to malo wazne swieto   :smile:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## Olsen

Wszystkim Paniom z forum  spełnienia marzeń z okazji Dnia Kobiet    :smile:

----------


## Sarenka

Balet imion...


Balet imion.
Widzę jego mieniącą się wszystkimi kolorami fantasmagorię.
Natalia, Eulalia, Blanka, Adelaida, Amelia, kobiety o śnieżnych imionach, wdzięczą się i wyginają opływowe ramiona jak łabędzie szyje.
Biała Liliana; bardzo biała, aż błękitem zalatująca, Magdalena.
Wstążkami gazy, które przypominają smugi po zachodzie słońca, ewolują w tańcu fiołkowo- i róźano- imienne piękności: Hortensja, Halina, Waleria, Malwina, Renata, Armida, Wioleta, Wiolena.
Między nimi najróźowsze: Maria, Roksana, Marta i Rozyna, rozsypują płatki malw i róż szlachetnych.
Nagle, jak ćmy czarne, nadbiegają: Carmen, Kleopatra, Alexandra, Judyta, Koleta, Klementyna, Leona.
Zawirowały nocą, żałobne, karymi dżetami połyskując, i znikły, ścieląc po ziemi w ukłonach czarne, strusie pióra wachlarzy.
Po czym, jak wschodzące słońca, rozźółciły scenę dziewczęta złociście nazwane, słońcem chrzczone: Małgorzata, Dorota, Wanda, Petronela, Anna i Cecylia.
Tańczyły jak promienie na porannej wodzie, a pozostałe po nich złote nitki, odpryski bursztynowych ozdób i strzępy słoneczników pozbierały na kolanach puszyste i jak zmierzch zadymione: Sabina, Salomea, Sonia oraz srebrną lamą sukni pod szarym welonem przeświecająca Mieczysława.
Seledynowe jak ponowa:
Stefania -
Józefina -
Zenaida -
Esmeralda - roznosiły, w przerwach, pomiędzy widzów, zielony nastrój miętowy, pistacjową orszadę i rozpylały leśną wodę...




/Maria Pawlikowska-Jasnorzewska/


Na życzenia dziś drodzy Panowie czekają wszystkie te kobiety.. więc do dzieła, dzień jeszcze trwa!!!!

----------


## zutewa

Jest bardzo przyjemnie, kiedy wszyscy są dla siebie mili.
Dlatego nie pozwólmy skłócicić płci ze sobą.
Miejmy swoje zdanie i nie słuchajmy ani  szowinistów damskich, ani męskich.
Przeciwstawianie płci, jako potencjalnych wrogów niczemu dobreamu nie służy.

Dziękuję za życzenia. Jesteście bardzo mili.

----------


## georg



----------


## ziaba

Wielkie uZiabienia za dobre słowa.  :Lol:  

Niech i Wam panowie się dokładnie spełni to, czego nam ,Najpiękniejszym ozdobom tegoż Forum życzycie.

----------


## georg



----------


## tola

Ja również dziękuję Bolkowi, Lolkowi i wszystkim panom, dzięki którym to święto staje się prawdziwą przyjemnością, a forum miejscem, do którego tak chętnie się wraca, POZDRAWIAM   :big tongue:

----------


## nurni

Dołączam się również do tych życzeń.
Bądźcie nam drogie Panie światełkiem
w tunelu budów naszych i problemów
rozwiązywanych na tym forum.

Bukiet oczywiście - tematyczny  :Wink2:

----------


## AgnesK

I ja do podziękować przyłączyć bym się chciała. Aż mi się humorek poprawił, bo dokładnie przed godziną panowie z hurtowni budowlanej doprowadzili mnie byli do pasji   :Confused:  ... Jak dobrze, że tu na Forum można jeszcze liczyć na prawdziwych, szarmanckich, romantycznych, no po prostu najfajniejszych mężczyzn na ziemi.  :big grin: 
*Ponurku*, serdecznie dziękuję za pamięć.  :big grin:

----------


## magi

Wszystkim szalenie miłym i sympatycznym *Panom*
*stokrotne dzięki*

 :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## sara

Oh...jak miło   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Ja równiez przyłączam sie do podziekowań, za tak piekne bukiety, wiersze i życzenia

----------


## Aga J.G

Dziękuje w swoim imieniu za Wszystkie bukiety i życzenia na Forum zawsze jest miło. Panowie dziękuje jeszcze raz
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich Aga.  :smile:

----------


## Gierga

Ale miło to wszystko słuchać.....

Przyłączam się do do kobietek z forum i serdecznie dziękuję 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## bikosa

Dziękuję Panom za życzenia  :Lol:

----------


## dana15

Dziękujemy, dziękujemy, och, jak miło  :smile:

----------


## zezo

Dla wszystkich Pan serdeczne pozdrowienia.
I kasiorki drogie Panie na spełnienie marzeń budowlanych

----------


## 1212xx

Wszystkie Panie nich nam żyją !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ale 

            NAJMILSZA RENIU, KRÓLOWO MA, DZIŚ 8 MARCA WIĘC : 

                          ŻYJ NAM DŁUGO I SZCZĘŚLIWIE 
                          NIECH CI ŻYCIE MIŁO PŁYNIE 
                          ZAMEK ŁADNY SOBIE BUDUJ 
                          NIE ZASMUCAJ SIĘ, NIE CUDUJ 


BŁEDNY MAŁY RYCERZ
        1212XX
HERBU.....................

----------


## chmurka

I ja przyłączam się do podziekowań  za życzenia, dziekuję  wszystkim *Panom*,  a szczególnie *brzozie*...pozdrawiam  serdecznie  :big grin:  


Kobiety bez towarzystwa mężczyzn więdną, a mężczyźni bez kobiet głupieją."  
 Antoni  Czechow

----------

Dołączam się do wszystkich życzeń, nic już mądrego nie wymyślę ponad to, co zostało napisane przez przedmówców.
Wysłałbym wirtualne kwiatki, ale nie wiem jak to się robi.
Dużo zdrówka i cierpliwości dla przedstawicieli płci brzydszej  :big grin:  .

Pozdrawiam wszystkie Panie.

----------


## tommi5

:cry:  
wylogowało mnie. To byłem ja.

----------


## ma

Redakcjo, a czy przewidujesz podobny watek pojutrze czyli na 40 meczennikow? 
Jesli tak, bede musiala przejsc jakis przyspieszony kurs wierszopisania albo wklejania obrazkow, ale mysle, ze jestem sklonna - zeby tylko uprzyjemnic zycie naszym forumowym panom w rewanzu za dzisiejszy mily dzien i urocze zyczenia   :smile:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## Krystian

Dziś dla KOBIET piękne kwiaty,
niesie każdy- biedny i bogaty,
Przyjmijcie więc z wieczora a nie z rana,
Kwiatki od uwielbiającego *WAS* - Krystiana...  :big tongue:  

Każdy facet na tym forum 
sympatii ma wręcz od groma,
o kim zaś w wierszyku wspomnieć...  :Roll:  
problem ma egzystencjalny ...  :sad:  
*tomek1950* cały alfabet przeliterował
a o *YEMIOŁCE* ( choć facet wspaniały), 
całkiem zapomniał - no i cóż z tego ????

Krystian WAM *KOBIETY* z serca życzy:
- miłości,
- uśmiechu,
- kochających facetów,
- wspaniałych dzieci,
- wyrozumiałych szefów,
- wymarzonych domów,
- .... i świętego spokoju...  :Wink2:  

Dla *EDZI* bardzo mi bliskiej,
oraz *jolany* - wciąż tajemniczej,
ślę już życzenia z serca płynące,
w ten dzień szczególny bardzo gorący,

Dziękuję kobietom za to, że są z nami,
czy to w Redakcji, czy na budowie,
inspirują, dają wyzwania, dają zadania, 
....za to je kochamy....  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------

Piękne życzenia, ale najbardziej podobają mi się te, żeby jak najszybciej zamieszkać we w nowym domu. DUŻA BUŚKA OD DZIEWCZYNKI DLA WSZYSTKICH  CHŁOPCÓW.

----------


## pyrka

Ten  Gość wyżej to ja.

----------


## Krystian

..... a za buźkę chłopcy dziękują...  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## jolana

Dzięki *Krystian* za róże i za piękne życzenia    :smile:  

Także innym Panom sredecznie dziękuję w imieniu własnym i wszystkich pań   :big grin:

----------


## Joskul

Dziękuję i ja za morze życzliwości

----------


## agiszonek

Dzięki za życzonka, choć  pogoda nie sprzyja szybkiej ich realizacji (przynajmniej tych o szybkim zamieszkaniu w nowowybudowanym domu) 
 :sad:  
Pozdrówka
agiszonek

----------


## ADAMOS48

Wszystkiego naj,naj,naj naszym Paniom i słoneczka na budowie jak i w domu.

----------


## Renia

> Wkleił bym bukiet pięknych kwiatów ale nie potrafię.


DZIĘKUJĘ !
Ryszardzie Twoje życzenia więcej dla mnie znaczą niż jakikolwiek upominek.
Ja też jeszcze nie umiem wklejać obrazków.
Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie.

----------


## Renia

Błedny Mały Rycerzu
1212xx
Herbu....

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za życzenia, są dla mnie czymś więcej niż tylko życzeniami. Wszelkie dowody sympatii ze strony forumowiczów dodają mi sił do pokonywania trudności, które pojawiają się codziennie na mojej drodze.

Pozdrawiam gorąco.

----------


## EDZIA

Oj jak sympatycznie i miło się czyta ten wątek  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  
Redakcjo...gratuluję świetngo pomysłu   :smile:  .
Dziękuję wszystkim dżentelmenom forumowym za te miłe słowa, a szczególnie tym którzy wyróżnili moją skromną osobę...
Mimo różnych kontrowersji na temat tego dnia....ja bardzo lubię Dzień Kobiet....  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------

Było miło szkoda, że już się skończyło   :cry:

----------


## ma

chodz Gosciu do KK, tam nastroj trwa nieustannie, no i kawe z dodatkami mozna dostac...

----------


## Jutta

A ja myslalam, ze Murator to moja słodka tajemnica   :Lol:

----------


## yemiołka

całkiem miłe są te chłopce, no nie??  :Lol:  
dzięki za goździki!  :cool:

----------


## zone

jestem stałym prenumeratorem Muratora i właśnie dostałam prezent pocztą, dziękuję bardzo!!!   :big grin:

----------


## stóweczka

A co dostałaś za prezent?

----------


## zone

zestaw kosmetyków pielęgnacyjnych Apart, jeszcze ich nie widziałm, bo jestm w pracy, ale dostałam cynk z domu   :Lol:

----------


## stóweczka

Kosmetyki dla kobiałki zawsze się przydadzą, gratulacje!

----------


## zone

mam nadzieję, że Wy też nie zostaniecie pominięte, Moje Drogie...  :Lol:

----------


## Redakcja

Redakcja przyłącza się do życzeń. Będziemy teraz prosić Panie z pięknych życzeń o adres, by wysłać upominek. Wszystkiego najlepszego!

----------


## Ewunia

Bardzo dziękuję *brzozie*  za pamięć

----------

> Będziemy teraz prosić Panie z pięknych życzeń o adres, by wysłać upominek.


A skąd Panie mają wiedzieć, która z nich "zasłużyła" na upominek?

----------


## Gierga

no właśnie....skąd  :wink:

----------


## stóweczka

Może wam wyślą wiadomość

----------


## Ewunia

Najlepiej niech wyprodukują listę obecności w tym wątku i będzie wiadomo   :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Prośba
Prosimy wszystkie panie wymienione w życzeniach o przysłanie adresu do Redakcji (wysyłając prywatną wiadomość na Forum). To przyspieszy wysłanie podarków. Dziękujemy

----------


## ewusia

Redakcjo, dziękuje za upominek   :big grin:  , teraz jest właśnie pora na taką lekturę, bardzo będzie mi ona pomocna przy urządzaniu mojego leśnego ogrodu   :big grin:

----------


## AgnesK

Ja też bardzo pragnę podziękować za fantastyczny prezent.  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Agnes, pochwal się!  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Fantastyczny numer o ogrodach Tomku (pożyczę   :big grin:  ). 
Nie wiem co tam w mojej kranie zimna wyrośnie oprócz iglaków, ale pomarzyć można  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Na mojej "syberii" też chyba niewiele. Ogód to melodia przyszłości. Najwcześniej w przyszłym roku. Mam zamiar zasadzić las.  :smile:

----------


## tampiko

Serdecznie dziękuję za prezencik. Baaaaaaaaaardzo to było miłe. Wykorzystam podsunięte rozwiazania przy urządzaniu swojego ogrodu z bajorkiem
Jednoczesnie dziekuję mojemu koledze klubowemu *Brzozie*za pamięć .

----------


## pyrka

Mi bardzo się przyda, na pewno skorzystam z wielu porad, bo ogródek jest dość duży. Z przodu zrobię reprezentacyjny i kwiecisty a z tyłu użytkowy, sad, warzywnik, bajorko do moczenia zadka itd. I zapewne ten murowany grill. Tak sobie myślałam jakby dorobić do niego blaszany komin o specjalnym kształcie (taki zdejmowany) ,mógłby służyć też jako wędzarnia.

----------


## agiszonek

Ogromne dzięki za prezent  :smile:   i pozdrowienia dla całej Redakcji

----------


## ma

Ja rowniez bardzo dziekuje Redakcji za znakomity numer o ogrodach i malej architekturze dzialkowej   :Lol:   :big grin:   :smile:   :Lol:   :smile:   :big grin:  
Milym Panom, ktorzy mi dobrze zyczyli w Dniu Kobiet- takze wielkie dzieki   :Lol:   :big grin:   :smile:   :Lol:   :smile:   :big grin: 
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich
ma

----------


## pyrka

Oj, tak, tak, żeby nie Ci wspaniali Mężczyźni.......  :Wink2:

----------


## yemiołka

czy już powinnam biadolić, że znów to UFO...?  :cry:  
 :cry:  
czy jeszcze czekać....  :oops:

----------


## yemiołka

no i kolejny miesiąc minął....
,,,, a skrzynka pusta...  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## yemiołka

kolejny miesiąc i kolejny odcinek epopei Zaglądacza Do Skrzynki:
 :oops:   :cry:   :oops:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :oops:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :Mad:   :ohmy:   :cry:   :oops:

----------


## ma

oj, Yemiołko, chyba zdominujesz ten watek, a pisma nie dostaniesz  :sad:  (szkoda by bylo, bo swietne!)
moze Redakcja nie zaglada do tak starych watkow? Napisz moze wprost do p.Paplinskiego, na pewno kontakt bezposredni jest skuteczny!
Pozdrawiam post-marcowo  :wink: 
ma

----------


## yemiołka

> oj, Yemiołko, chyba zdominujesz ten watek, a pisma nie dostaniesz  (szkoda by bylo, bo swietne!)
> moze Redakcja nie zaglada do tak starych watkow? Napisz moze wprost do p.Paplinskiego, na pewno kontakt bezposredni jest skuteczny!
> Pozdrawiam post-marcowo 
> ma


i to nie pomaga...  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## ma

no to chyba masz przechlapane   :oops:  
A moze zapytaj droga Redakcje, czy w zamian (bo moze juz sie naklad pisma wyczerpal?) nie moglabys dostac np parasola od deszczu albo kubka do lapania lez...   :Wink2:

----------


## yemiołka

> no to chyba masz przechlapane   
> A moze zapytaj droga Redakcje, czy w zamian (bo moze juz sie naklad pisma wyczerpal?) nie moglabys dostac np parasola od deszczu albo kubka do lapania lez...


ech, tak bardzo chciałam przekartkować tę inspirację ogródkową...
a tu pół roczku minęło...
I NIC!!!!
niedługo nowy KonkursNaDzieńKobiet, fajowo  :ohmy:   :Mad:   :oops:   :cry:

----------


## yemiołka

hmmm, kolejne konkursy redakcyjne, już mikołajki....
chwilowo chyba jednak nie wezmę udziału, poczekam sobie wciąż spokojnie na obiecany prezencik prokobiecy [czymże jest te 9 miesięcy w skali wszechświata... szybko płynie ten czas, no nje?]

----------


## ma

yemiołka, nie badz taaaaaka. daj szanse Redakcji! Tak w ramach adwentowego godzenia sie z bliznimi i ze swiatem  :smile: 
Trzymam kciuki   :Lol:  !

----------


## Janewa

DZIĘKUJEMY ZA ŻYCZENIA!!!

----------


## Sloneczko

*Jak zwykle
wszędzie się spóźniam
i tym się, niestety,
wyróżniam 

Czy nie zachowam się
bezczelnie,
gdy złożę spóźnione 
Pani Redaktor Naczelnej?*   :smile:

----------


## yemiołka

nie doczekałam się nawet w rocznicę   :ohmy:   :cry:  

może za to przynajmniej wygram konkurs na forumowicza najdłużej oczekującego na obiecankę - cacankę  :Roll:

----------


## Redakcja

Zważywszy, że wysyłamy upominki za potwierdzeniem odbioru, przyczyna jest jedna: brak adresu. Reklamacje przyjmujemy, prosimy o adres.

----------


## yemiołka

> Zważywszy, że wysyłamy upominki za potwierdzeniem odbioru, przyczyna jest jedna: brak adresu. Reklamacje przyjmujemy, prosimy o adres.


hehehe, mogę nawet przesłać priv z adresem z zeszłego roku - znalazłam go w skrzynce  :Roll:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Marciosss

Jestem tu nowy i chciałem napisać życzonka dla mojej kobietki  :smile:  Może wygram i Redakcja podeśle jej jakiś fajny upominek  :wink: 

Wszystkiego najlepeszego kochanie, słodkich wrażeń w dzisiejszym dniu misiu pysiu  :smile:  Żebyś zawsze była taka jaka jesteś.... Moją małą kobietką   :*  Nie zmieniaj się-nie warto, przecież dobrze nam razme  :smile:  Już nie mogę się doczekać aż wrócisz do domu...

----------


## pegaz98

Z okazji dnia kobiet życzę wam drogie panie zbierania z życia tylko najlepszych wrażeń i spełnienia wszystkich marzeń.Nieba na ziemi namiastki i 
z nieba cudnej,błyszczącej gwiazdki.


Najbardziej te życzenia chcę złożyć użytkowniczce o niku eliza88 ze względu na jej post http://forum.muratordom.pl/czym-sie-...ta,t125468.htm


 :big grin:

----------


## ponury63

> Z okazji dnia kobiet życzę wam drogie panie zbierania z życia tylko najlepszych wrażeń i spełnienia wszystkich marzeń.Nieba na ziemi namiastki i 
> z nieba cudnej,błyszczącej gwiazdki.
> 
> 
> Najbardziej te życzenia chcę złożyć użytkowniczce o niku eliza88 ze względu na jej post http://forum.muratordom.pl/czym-sie-...ta,t125468.htm


a ja życzę zajęć ciekawszych niż mnożenie samowspierających się nicków  :Lol:

----------


## kristal2

A dziś Katarzynki imieninki mamy  :big grin:  . 

Wszystkim Paniom io tym imieniu najlepsze zyczenia w ten śnieżny dzionek a poniższy słonecznik niech Wam przypomina te wspaniałe chwile gdy słoneczko swieciło zewsząd wkoło, było ciepło i wesoło.....

[/quote]

----------


## wysokieszpilee

Mamo mamo ukochana
Proszę nie smuć się od rana
Dzisiaj święto przecież Twoje
Wkładaj szpilki oraz stroje
Usta na czerwono zrób
Dobre wino sobie kup
Otwórz furtke przetrzyj tropy
Ja już widze idą chłopy
Niosą kwiaty i łakocie
Zapłacili za to krocie
Życze tobie tak codziennie
Bys kochana była niezmiennie

wysokieszpilee

----------


## NADDOLNA

NAJDROŻSZE,
wszystkim tym, 
które od samego rana stoją w kuchni szykując śniadanko dla rodziny; 
robią w biegu obiad; 
zaprowadzają w pośpiechu dzieci do szkoły; 
pracują dając z siebie wszystko;
z ciężkimi zakupami wracają do domu;
robią pranie, sprzątają;
i uśmiechają się bo jest im dobrze  
                      ślę życzenia wytrwałości, pomyślności i miłości
                           oby nigdy nie zabrakło zadowolenia z tego co robimy
                                                                       NADDOLNA

----------

